# Immigration consultant



## U_Nehra (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi everyone 
I want to apply for Canada under express entry
Could anyone share should one go for Immigration consultant
Or should we apply directly?

Also my Ielts score is 7.5 overall but I don't 
Have a job offer yet. What are the chances of securing 
Canadian pr.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why pay someone for something that you can do yourself?


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

This won't fast track your application, it may even slow it down! You can do it as colchar says.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

U_Nehra said:


> Hi everyone
> I want to apply for Canada under express entry
> Could anyone share should one go for Immigration consultant
> Or should we apply directly?
> ...


Without a lot of further information nobody can say, but in any case a Consultant won't make any difference,


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Dear Colchar,

once medicals are done and landing fees paid, how many days does it take for Visa to get stamped for Canada ?

Regds,


----------

